# Chew Your Food LIke Mother Told You!



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2010)

Came across this today from Dr. Mercola's facebook page.  I have to admit when I was a yuppie health nut, this *decimated* my weight and aided my digestion incredibly.  Problem for me now is I often have to be in three different places at once and I'm always multitasking when I eat.  Who has time for a 1.5 hour breakfast or a 2 hour dinner?  NO ONE!  

Great article, tho.



> A study published in the _Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism_ last year found that subjects given identical servings of ice cream on different occasions released more hunger-regulating hormones when they ate it in 30 minutes instead of five. So although the serving size remained the same, they felt fuller after savoring the ice cream compared to when they wolfed it down.


----------

